# A formal request forIlovetigger--V8 juice recipe please!!!!



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

A favorite of mine and I haven't been able to really make one that I like as much as V8 at home and since you really like yours then I formally request that you put it up here on it's own thread because I'm sure I'm not the only one who likes it and would like a recipe.. 
PRETTY PLEASE!!! With sugar on top!!!!!:2thumb:

Plus if it gets put on the dehydrating thread we will never be able to find it again..


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

+1  :wave:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I just let her know... she'll be along shortly.

I will warn you tho, it MUST sit for a minimum of three months. Six is better.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

OKAY...........Okay. lol I was busy canning up some Triple Berry pie filling. We tried this a couple months ago using my single berry canned fillings and mixing them so............Now it has it's own. Can you say YUM! Pour it in a graham cracker crust with a streusal type topping and you will eat yourself sick.

So here is the Recipe for Phils Bloody Mary with the adjustments to keep it a traditional V8.

PHILS (V8) BLOODY MARY MIX
25 lbs tomatoes
1 package (BUNCH) celery diced
3 large onions diced
2 bell peppers diced
2-3 lbs of carrots diced
8 cloves garlic diced
2 large beets diced
6 jalapenos diced
½ - 1 bunch of parsley chopped
2 lemons very thinly sliced
1 tbs salt
¼ c sugar
2/3 c Worcestershire
2/3 c Steak Sauce

1. Core, quarter, and deseed tomatoes. (Important otherwise you will find it separates and is watery)
2. Put in large pot with all ingredients up to lemons. (We like spicy so we add jalapenos. You can leave out if you want)
3. Simmer gently several hours or even over night. (Want the veggies softer for flavor and to help thicken the juice.)
4. Let cool.
5. Put through squeeze-o-matic. 
6. Heat back up. 
7. Add other ingredients and bring to simmer. (For traditional V8 add only 3 tbls worcestershire and NO steak sauce.)
8. Ladle into quart jars leaving ¾ inch headspace. Wipe rims clean, and place lids and rings onto jars.
9. Process in a pressure canner for 35 minutes at 10 pounds of pressure.

Phil is not a beet or bell pepper fan but, likes this. I also try to cook very low to NO salt but, have found it needs just that little bit. If you choose to NOT put in the jalapenos you may want to add a 1 tbl black pepper.

This recipe made 12 quart jars with about a pint left over.

You will find with ANY V8 recipe that while you CAN drink it right away, it really needs to sit on the shelf for 3-6 months before you drink it. The flavors will blend and mellow. The difference would surprise you.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

And then dehydrated the scraps after the squeezing and dehydrated them to grind into a vegetable powder for vegetable cup of soup or broth.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you so much! I love a good bloody Mary and make mine with spicy V8 and dill pickle juice. 
the only thing I don't see is spinach which I know is on the label list of V8. I may have to sneak some in.
Now is it pressure canned due to the high amount of veggie to tomato?


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes maam..........Definitely pressure canned 35 minutes for quart...........And , honestly didn't think of spinach..........I'll have to add some next time. I picked up these great pour spouts for regular canning jars and love them for this. Makes it a lot easier for pouring and storage in the fridge.

For the Bloody Mary a friend suggested dill asparagus spears so I already have canned some up for DH. She says they are THE BEST.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you so much!!! I am going to copy/paste this into my files too!:flower:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Emerald said:


> A favorite of mine and I haven't been able to really make one that I like as much as V8 at home and since you really like yours then I formally request that you put it up here on it's own thread because I'm sure I'm not the only one who likes it and would like a recipe..
> PRETTY PLEASE!!! With sugar on top!!!!!:2thumb:
> 
> Plus if it gets put on the dehydrating thread we will never be able to find it again..


Add vodka and a celery stick and this turns into a bloody mary thread...


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Add vodka and a celery stick and this turns into a bloody mary thread...


or pickled asparagus


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

ilovetigger said:


> Yes maam..........Definitely pressure canned 35 minutes for quart...........And , honestly didn't think of spinach..........I'll have to add some next time. I picked up these great pour spouts for regular canning jars and love them for this. Makes it a lot easier for pouring and storage in the fridge.
> 
> For the Bloody Mary a friend suggested dill asparagus spears so I already have canned some up for DH. She says they are THE BEST.


Hum... I must have skipped this part of the post. Where did you find pouring spouts? I have sprinkle/scoop tops that go on my mason jars but they are just the green parmigiana cheese container tops.. they fit the top of my regular mason jars really well. one side sprinkle/one side for using a spoon.. works great for herbs and spices.. I tend to use them on the little jelly jars tho as they do not work that well to keep moisture out and if it is something I don't use very often stuff gets a bit hard.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I would also like to know more about the pouring spouts. I've never seen any.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

They are called reCAP. I bought them when they FIRST came out so got them a whole lot cheaper than they are now. You can purchase them on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/reCAP-Origina...1-fkmr0&keywords=pour+spouts+for+canning+jars

If you order them through the actual website they are $6.99 each so they are a little bit cheaper buying the three pack on Amazon........as you can get them with free shipping.

We LOVE these things.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

ilovetigger said:


> They are called reCAP. I bought them when they FIRST came out so got them a whole lot cheaper than they are now. You can purchase them on amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/reCAP-Origina...1-fkmr0&keywords=pour+spouts+for+canning+jars
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.. me being the Amazon freak that I am I didn't even think to look there first. and while there did you see the pickling air lock thingy.. for $24 bucks I can drill a hold in one of my canning lids and use one of my home brewing airlocks and make my own.. I love brining and making my own fermented veggies and pickles and even kimchee and sauerkraut. that would make it so much easier to do small batches and no skimming of stuff off the top everyday.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Thank you so much.. me being the Amazon freak that I am I didn't even think to look there first. and while there did you see the pickling air lock thingy.. for $24 bucks I can drill a hold in one of my canning lids and use one of my home brewing airlocks and make my own.. I love brining and making my own fermented veggies and pickles and even kimchee and sauerkraut. that would make it so much easier to do small batches and no skimming of stuff off the top everyday.


I had ZERO success last year when I tried making sauerkraut. My cabbage is ready to harvest and I want to try it again. I found a couple of what they are calling no fail sauerkraut recipes but, wondered if you had a better one?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

ilovetigger said:


> I had ZERO success last year when I tried making sauerkraut. My cabbage is ready to harvest and I want to try it again. I found a couple of what they are calling no fail sauerkraut recipes but, wondered if you had a better one?


I can't say they are no fail.. due to the fact that I have had a couple batch go nasty on me.. bad brown fungus took over.
my recipe is one heaping tablespoon good salt(canning/sea salt/kosher- no iodine stuff) per every 2 lbs of shredded stuff. take the big outside leaves off the cabbage and clean and save them for later- I kinda eyeball it.. put a spoon of salt in the bottom of tub put shredded cabbage in about 1 inch think sprinkle another spoonful of salt and then another layer of cabbage and then salt again.. Then I take the wooden bat from my strainer and start mashing the cabbage and salt down into the tub, packing and bruising it as I go.. then I layer cabbage and salt and cabbage and salt and back to packing it down. if at the end there isn't a brine forming over the top of the cabbage cover it with a nice clean tea towel across the top and let it sit about an half hour. Then go and start pushing down on the cabbage to see if it is making brine.. if it is then take the whole big outside leaves and put them on the top to cover all of the shredded cabbage and I use a big plate to hold my cabbage under the brine but many use clean garbage bags filled with salt brine to hold the cabbage down.. that does lock out more molds.. (if it is older cabbage and doesn't want to make enuf brine add 1/4 cup salt to a quart of water and add that brine to the cabbage/salt)
check ever day and skim any white scum off the brine and if it is a funky color mold then you may lose the whole crock.
Now from what I can see on the Pickler they take a mason jar lid and poke a hole in and pop in an air lock and then pack the vessle with the stuff that they want to pickle/ferment in and cover with brine and put air lock on. wait.. I check at about 5 days to see what it is tasting like.. I like it less fermented and more crunchy..


----------

